# HMCS Fredericton Question



## kmcneil (4 Apr 2012)

Hey, it's been a while since I posted on here.

I am just about done of my Stoker QL3 course here in Victoria and I found out I am posted to the Fredericton.
I was wondering if anyone could give me some info about the ships current status and future plans?

Thanks!


----------



## Occam (4 Apr 2012)

Freddy is in FELEX refit.


----------



## kmcneil (5 Apr 2012)

That's the only thing I've heard so far, too. Doesn't sound like the best time to be posted there and get my AMOC done.

Any idea of when the refit should be finished?


----------



## yoman (5 Apr 2012)

Sometime this fall.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Apr 2012)

PM, inbound.


----------



## ARoy (20 Nov 2012)

kmcneil said:
			
		

> Hey, it's been a while since I posted on here.
> 
> I am just about done of my Stoker QL3 course here in Victoria and I found out I am posted to the Fredericton.
> I was wondering if anyone could give me some info about the ships current status and future plans?
> ...



Holy Crap McNeil. Act accordingly!!


----------

